# [ODMP] San Francisco Police Department, California ~ May 1, 2006



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

A Police Officer with the San Francisco Police Department was killed in the line of duty on May 1, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18303*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Police Officer Darryl Tsujimoto 
*San Francisco Police Department
California*
End of Watch: Monday, May 1, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 41
*Tour of Duty:* 15 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Monday, May 1, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Officer Darryl Tsujimoto suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in canine training exercise on Treasure Island.

Officer Tsujimoto had just completed a half mile run with a department dog, tracking another officer who was role playing as a suspect. Just as the canine located the role player, Officer Tsujimoto collapsed.

He was transported to San Francisco General Hospital where he was pronounced dead.

Officer Tsujimoto had served with the San Francisco Police Department for 15 years and supervised the canine unit. He is survived by his fiancee.

Agency Contact Information
San Francisco Police Department
Hall of Justice
850 Bryant Street
San Francisco, CA 94103

Phone: (415) 553-1651

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*









Courtesy of the SFPD

Sergeant Darryl Tsujimoto
*

*San Francisco K-9 Officer Dies During Training Exercise*

*JAXON VAN DERBEKEN*
_The San Francisco Chronicle (California)_










A 15-year San Francisco police veteran who headed the department's canine unit died, apparently of a heart attack, during a training exercise Monday night on Treasure Island, department officials said Tuesday.

Darryl Tsujimoto, 41, of Alamo had just run a half a mile with a department dog, leading the exercise to track a suspect, when he collapsed at 9 p.m., said acting Capt. Dan McDonagh of the tactical unit.

"Just at the same point the dog located the pretend bad guy, he went down," McDonagh said. "His fellow officers didn't know if this was part of the training. His partner thought he was just adding something to the scenario. She questioned him for a second, and he just wasn't responsive."

Tsujimoto was taken to San Francisco General Hospital, where he was pronounced dead.

McDonagh said Tsujimoto was in good shape and often ran alongside the dogs he handled -- Loki, a German shepherd, and Barak, a Belgian Malinois. Both were dogs he had owned, trained and donated to the department.

"There was no indication at all that anything was going to happen,'' McDonagh said. "He was 41, a young man. It is devastating.''

Under Tsujimoto's leadership, the canine unit won gold medals in several national competitions. Tsujimoto had also served in the Mission, Taraval, Park and Tenderloin Task Force stations, and in the narcotics and vice units.

"He was dedicated to dogs," McDonagh said. "He loved animals. It was his passion.''

Police Chief Heather Fong said Tsujimoto's efforts made the canine unit a "showpiece for the department.''

"His passing has immeasurably saddened all of us,'' she said.

"He was a very talented officer, with a wealth of experience and knowledge,'' McDonagh said. "He would go out of his way to help train people."

Davin Cole, a 13-year-veteran who is part of the canine unit, said Tsujimoto had died fulfilling his dream of working with dogs and supervising nine other officers in the canine unit.

"He loved what he did. He wouldn't have it any other way," Cole said.

Tsujimoto was engaged to be married, Cole said. He had no children.

Funeral services are pending.


----------

